# Bryant Told Police of O'Neal Payouts



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bryant Told Police of O'Neal Payouts
By Jeff Benedict, Tim Brown and Steve Henson, Special to The Times

Hours after his sexual encounter with a hotel employee in Colorado, Kobe Bryant told investigators that Shaquille O'Neal, his Laker teammate at the time, had paid up to $1 million to women to keep them quiet about "situations like this," according to a police report.

"Bryant made a comment to us about what another teammate does in situations like these," Winters wrote. "Bryant stated he should have done what Shaq (Shaquille O'Neal) does. Bryant stated that Shaq would pay his women not to say anything. He stated Shaq has paid up to a million dollars already for situations like this. He stated he, Bryant, treats a woman with respect, therefore they shouldn't say anything."

"It didn't have any impact on the relationship," Rogers said, "because Shaquille had a very professional approach to his career there and because he has had an understanding of Kobe, Kobe's interests and Kobe's priorities. Kobe has historically been shown to be interested in one person and one person alone."

[More in URL]


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jeff Benedict.. isn't this guy writes for SI?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Jeff Benedict.. isn't this guy writes for SI?


I was going to comment on him as well. Please go away dude. Seriously, I see him on TV, I read about his articles, I've heard him on the radio twice already. There are other writers you know?


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Ohhh Boy 

Bryant Just STFU !!! 
You can't speak about personal bussines of other players in any league is like a code between the players you have respect the other players personal life. I'm sure Now a lot of players in the league "hate" Kobe 

I feel bad for Kobe because he have no brain when he speaks. !


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i think someone was watching SAS on SC?????


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Those are some crazy comments if they are true. Heat-Lakers games will be quite interesting this season.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Those are some crazy comments if they are true. Heat-Lakers games will be quite interesting this season.



I don't have the link because I heard it here in LA on the local news, but supposedly, Shaq's agent also said that Shaq was aware of the comment early on and then had no comment because ......

If that is true, it becomes increasingly obvious why Shaq was absolutely fed up with Kobe at the beginning of the season when they had their initial Shaq/Kobe disagreement. Ultimately resulting in Kobe getting rid of Shaq. There was no way, if that was said, that Shaq would ever play with Kobe again.

Kobe didn't have any NBA friends to begin with, he certainly has not won any of them over now.

I see mutiny on the Laker court this year. Lamar will not be second fiddle to Kobe, not for long. Can you imagine how his own teammates will isolate themselves from him? Who would trust him, with anything personal, not necessarily getting chicks on the side, but anything.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SpeakerBoxxX</b>!
> Ohhh Boy
> 
> Bryant Just STFU !!!
> ...


You been listening to too much Steven A Smith. 

Talking about a code. 

This is a non story. 

Why would alot of guys hate Kobe. Those players know Kobe and Shaq dislike each other its just another chapter in the bizarre with those 2. 



Players aren't gonna line up against Kobe and say oh lets take him out because he implicated Shaq. The Heat players are the only ones who might come at him. 

Must be some truth to it I don't know why Kobe would say something like that and it not be true hey but thats Shaq's business.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> but thats Shaq's business.


you hit the nail on the head. It aint Kobe's business, thats for sure. 

And jus like their may be truth to Kobe raping that girl, there may be truth to this. Very doubtful, but hey anything is possible. My opinion is Kobe was just being questioned, and tried to take some attention off himself by making something up. I may be wrong though


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Like I said in a different thread.....

If I was Shaq I would pimp slap Kobe on the Christmas game......just flat out slap that ***** and then tell him to keep his name out of his mouth.......

One thing you never do as a male is rat out another dude.....you just dont do it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This was said to the POLICE, people. This kind of thing wasn't supposed to get out. His emoitions were running VERY VERY VERY high when he said that. Not surprising at all that he let something slip. 

You people are pretty damn hilarious, calm down.

"Guys don't rat on other guys!" LMAO...ok, Mr. Macho Man.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I see Kobe dunking on Shaq at least once, maybe twice, come Christmas day.


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> This was said to the POLICE, people. This kind of thing wasn't supposed to get out. His emoitions were running VERY VERY VERY high when he said that. Not surprising at all that he let something slip.
> 
> You people are pretty damn hilarious, calm down.
> ...


EXACTLY. You're right on target. I'm not sure what the big fuss is about these comments. He said it to the detectives in an extremely stressful situation. It's not even recorded on the tape. Truly guys, you need to relax with this. I'm not even a Laker fan, but lay off Kobe for once. Imagine yourself getting charged with a crime that could put you in jail for the rest of your life. Initially, I'm sure some of you guys would panic a little and spit something out that may or may not be true.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> "Guys don't rat on other guys!" LMAO...ok, Mr. Macho Man.


Dude I am not gonna turn this into a back and forth arguement between you and me but how can you say that to me without knowing me?......If you knew me in real life you would know that I am nothing like the "Macho Man" persona you think I am from one thing that I said on here...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Ditto that, this is no big deal. So Kobe snitched, you'd think he was a terrorist reading the reaction to it from the Shaqies/Kobe haters on the main board (and some in this thread).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Can we please get more excuses than "Big deal macho man" or "Damn Kobe haters."? Make a valid point as to why this isnt a big deal. Yea he said it to the cops, does it still make him a punk? Yea. I've been yanked in by the cops plenty of times, but I dont point at my buddy hiding behind the bushes who they didnt find. Just like Midnight, I have no respect for a rat.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Can we please get more excuses than "Big deal macho man" or "Damn Kobe haters."? Make a valid point as to why this isnt a big deal. Yea he said it to the cops, does it still make him a punk? Yea. I've been yanked in by the cops plenty of times, but I dont point at my buddy hiding behind the bushes who they didnt find. Just like Midnight, I have no respect for a rat.


Come on man thats a bit dramatic no one knows who the hell your firends are. 

What impact does what Kobe said have on Shaq from a legal standpoint NONE he's known about this for 14 month's so his family and friends already new what time it was. 

All this rat stuff is predictable. Like I say and continue to say those who don't like Kobe will say negative stuff anyway. 

Stuff shouldn't have been reported or released and to me thats the big point why embarrass a 3rd party who had nothing to do with anything. 

Kobe was obviously shook and just started rambling nothing he said about Shaq could get him in trouble so all this RAT stuff is dramatic. 

I'm a Kobe fan I claim my bias there. So to me its no big deal. I'm not a big Shaq fan although I respect his talent. 

Kobe is the MJ clone bad guy people love to hate. So the comments feed that. 

Same people who have said negative stuff about Kobe in the past are piling on I haven't seen many Kobe fans rip him for these comments.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Midnight_Marauder</b>!
> Like I said in a different thread.....
> 
> If I was Shaq I would pimp slap Kobe on the Christmas game......just flat out slap that ***** and then tell him to keep his name out of his mouth.......
> ...


This ain't OZ and this ain't the prison league. 

Slap Kobe he might get slapped back or hit with a chair.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Ditto that, this is no big deal. So Kobe snitched, you'd think he was a terrorist reading the reaction to it from the Shaqies/Kobe haters on the main board (and some in this thread).


Yeah they act like this is an episode of the Wire and he told on a drug dealer or something. 

The dramatics applied to this by people who dislike Kobe is ridiculous. 

Tough guy Shaq says Kobe's trying to by love. I guess Shaq doesn't ever by his wife expensive gifts. 

Shaq has bashed Kobe all summer long in songs, on tv and in the media like a big baby.

Kobe has kept quiet which I respect. He's given Shaq his props in other comments. 

Shaq must really miss the Lakers to carry this much venom this long.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Can we please get more excuses than "Big deal macho man" or "Damn Kobe haters."? Make a valid point as to why this isnt a big deal. Yea he said it to the cops, does it still make him a punk? Yea. I've been yanked in by the cops plenty of times, but I dont point at my buddy hiding behind the bushes who they didnt find. Just like Midnight, I have no respect for a rat.


It wasn't a classy thing to do, but I fail to see why anyone feels they need to SPAM the board with Kobe hate (and it is that) or talk about him getting pummeled in the lane this year over something so minor. Why are these same people ignoring Shaq's response to Kobe about buying love, not to mention a 1000 other insults he has laid at other player's feet. It doesn't excuse Kobe's comment, but it's also hypocritical (and annoyingly funny) to see people who are critical of Kobe for this one comment but quickly forgive Shaq for his boundless idiocy over the years.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> It wasn't a classy thing to do, but I fail to see why anyone feels they need to SPAM the board with Kobe hate (and it is that) or talk about him getting pummeled in the lane this year over something so minor. Why are these same people ignoring Shaq's response to Kobe about buying love, not to mention a 1000 other insults he has laid at other player's feet. It doesn't excuse Kobe's comment, but it's also hypocritical (and annoyingly funny) to see people who are critical of Kobe for this one comment but quickly forgive Shaq for his boundless idiocy over the years.



You can check over my Shaq posts over this offseason, hes gotten it alot worse from me than Kobe. Shaq needs to shut up and worry about playing 82 games this season.


----------



## DuckWorth (May 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> This ain't OZ and this ain't the prison league.


Tell that to the Trailblazers.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If this is true, than it is unforgivable. I don't care if Shaq calls Kobe showboat or the Kings queens, you just don't do your teammate like that. I have to question if a guy that rats out his damn teammate will ever have enough respect from his supporting cast to get them to play at a championship level.

Again, I'm not going to assume this is true.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Again I fail to see how any of you guys can just pass this off like this is nothing. I guess none of the guys saying this are married or have a significant other. True Shaq has known this for about 14 months possibly but the simple fact that it is in the media now could have an effect on Shaq's marriage. Did any of you guys saying its not a big deal think about that? Quite simply true or not Shaq's wife now knows this is what KObe said, all the trust in the world for your mate means nothing when a question such as this is thrown in your face regularly. it would put stress on any relationship. I would love to see those saying its no big deal in this particular position and say its no big deal, if someone you worked with blabbed about something you did with other women.:no:


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Round ball is two months away and already the Media is starting their BS hype.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

This makes way of a very interesting game on Christmas day. This will probably be one of the highest rated games on TV. 

I could see it now....

Kobe driving in lane!!! 
Ohhhh!!! 
Slam dunk on Shaq, wait a minute..
Shaq gots Kobe on a headlock!!!!
Both teams empty out their benches!!!
Some of the fans are getting out of their seats and stepping into the court!!!
Its mass hysteria ladies & gentlmen!!
Someone stop the madness!!!!!"


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I hear Kobe didn't help an old lady with her groceries once.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*sighs*

Are you guys sure the case isnt still going on? cuz it sure seems like it, with all these damn leaks

And i doubt there will be a mutiny, maybe isolation, but who knows, geezus, its like every friggin year some new Shaq/Kobe garbage comes out, and i as a Laker fan am damn tired of it:upset:


No BS-Just Basketball


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Good point City Dawg. I was hopeful this would be the Lakers first drama free season since pre 1995 (96 was the year of aqua Ced, ref assualting Van Exel and whiny comeback Magic), but it seems to be even higher because the media can't play the Lakers out as the marquee dominant team anymore.

Best thing Kobe can do now is just not address all things Shaq.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

League sends its minions like Steven A out to hype up the Shaq /Kobe thing. You're gonna get the stat comparison all year long. Lakers no matter how good they play or how bad won't be the soap opera anymore because the Shaq/Kobe dynamic is gone. But the NBA wants to capitalize off the dynamic anyway.

Time to run the page and focus on bball. 

Kobe has got to be careful and not let this crap ruin his legacy. Shaq's legacy is intact Kobe's isn't and he keeps this Shaq thing going his legacy could get ruined. 

This could be a Ja Rule 50 cent thing. Kobe could get messed up pr wise fooling with Shaq. The media clearly favors Shaq who is waay more media savy. 

I agree with Jamel best thing for Kobe to do is let this thing go and die down. 

But I got the feeling that the NBA will do nothing to squash this thing. Every week it'll be how is the Lakers doing how is the Heat doing. 

Kobe/Shaq is finally played out in my mind.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

O'Neal takes shot at Bryant as feud escalates
Sept. 29, 2004
SportsLine.com wire reports 

NEW YORK -- Separating Kobe Bryant and Shaquille O'Neal on different teams on different coasts has done nothing to lessen the animosity between the one-time Los Angeles Lakers teammates. If anything, the feud is escalating.

On Wednesday, O'Neal dismissed as "ridiculous" Bryant's allegations that O'Neal had paid up to $1 million in hush money to various women and then took his own shot by saying, "I'm not the one buying love." 

* "This whole situation is ridiculous," O'Neal told ESPN. "I never hang out with Kobe, I never hung around him. In the seven or eight years we were together, we were never together. So how this guy can think he knows anything about me or my business is funny. And one last thing -- I'm not the one buying love. He's the one buying love."*

(While that may be true, I'm sure the big man is buying love somewhere and no not from his wife. Personally I dont find it any of our business what Kobe and Shaq do in their personal lifes and truthfully this Kobe/Shaq fued will NEVER end. Last thing I wanna say they both need to grow up!! Oh and to say he's never hung around Kobe *I dont know if he has or hasnt* is about stupid. 

Oh and just so you know, those first quotes arent outta KOBE's mouth are they? )


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Slap Kobe he might get slapped back or hit with a chair.


:laugh: That is just plain funny! A guy who got punked by Reggie Miller is gonna slap Shaq! :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> Again I fail to see how any of you guys can just pass this off like this is nothing. I guess none of the guys saying this are married or have a significant other. True Shaq has known this for about 14 months possibly but the simple fact that it is in the media now could have an effect on Shaq's marriage. Did any of you guys saying its not a big deal think about that? Quite simply true or not Shaq's wife now knows this is what KObe said, all the trust in the world for your mate means nothing when a question such as this is thrown in your face regularly. it would put stress on any relationship. I would love to see those saying its no big deal in this particular position and say its no big deal, if someone you worked with blabbed about something you did with other women.:no:


As I said in another thread to you, are you really that naive that you would believe Shaq's wife doesn't know he has cheated on her before? It's well known Shaq has had children out of wedlock when he was still married to Shaunie (or whatever her name is). 

Stupid comment, yes. Perhaps an apology is needed. Damage to Shaq's family? Maybe, we don't know. I'd guess that his wife already knows about it, and has for years, like the rest of the world.


----------



## Nikihotgirl (Apr 13, 2003)

lmbo at this thread.



its funny how none of this was in the trancsript that was leaked to the press.



i do not believe the comment was made. i wonder if the same nba source that told steven a smith, that the worst for kobe is probation is the same source that told him about kobe making comments about shaq.


espn or bspn is messy as hell, i do not believe everything i hear or read from their articles.


if statements or evdience is not coming from legal documents, i will not take spin' s articles from the press as the gospel truth.


its is so sad that a lot of people respond to all of the da's and sheriff dept bs.


first it was the bruises, torn clothing sticthes, vaginal tearing and now kobe talking about shaq. 


the tape transcripts were leaked out to the press and is on thesmokinggun.com, and there is nothing about kobe talking about shaq. 



if kobe denied this, then what?


espn, and si have lost credibility with ME reguarding kobe bryant.


IF THIS BOGUS QUOTE IS PROVEN WRONG, I WOULD LIKE TO SEE EVERY POSTER POSTING ON THE THREAD TOPIC REGUARDING IT.

IF I'M PROVEN TO BE WRONG, I WILL MAKE AN APOLOGY.




BEFORE ANYONE REPLY, ASK YOURSELF THIS QUESTION


HOW COME THIS CONVERSATION WAS NEVER ON THE TAPE?


THIS LEAK CAME FROM DECTIVE DONUT WINTERS.

THE SAME DECTIVE THAT CHANGED HIS REPORTS ABOUT KOBE'S STATMENTS 6 MONTHS AFTER THE DNA EVIDENE CANE BACK.

ITS FUNNY HOW SO MANY PEOPLE ARE STILL BUYING THE PROSECUTORS AND SHERIFF'S DEPT., BS.


peace and one love.


----------



## Nikihotgirl (Apr 13, 2003)

how come there is no thread topic about the accuser in the bryant case, retracting her statements to the police?


easy, kobe allegently trashing shaq sale more?





p.s. i would not make a big deal of this thread if the prosecutors and sheriff dept (cough) were truthful.



I HOPE EVERYONE KNOW WHO IS BEHIND THE LEAKS.

dana easter debunked about kobe choking kf and finishing the act on her face.

dective winters about kobe ratting out shaq?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> As I said in another thread to you, are you really that naive that you would believe Shaq's wife doesn't know he has cheated on her before? It's well known Shaq has had children out of wedlock when he was still married to Shaunie (or whatever her name is).
> ...


[email protected] me being naive when the simple fact of the matter is you still chose not to address what was stated. its not about whether she knows or not or if he has in the past or hasnt. We are talking about now and its a wrench thrown in his relationship regardless. You chose the words its not that big a deal when in fact no matter which way you try to spin it, it is


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I hope Kobe wins a ring now that he's without shaq just to show him that it was kobe that helped him win those three rings and not himself. :twocents:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> [email protected] me being naive when the simple fact of the matter is you still chose not to address what was stated. its not about whether she knows or not or if he has in the past or hasnt. We are talking about now and its a wrench thrown in his relationship regardless. You chose the words its not that big a deal when in fact no matter which way you try to spin it, it is


I addressed this issue already. In fact, you just quoted my comments on this issue in your most recent post. Read it again for clarification, it's not that hard.  

And yes, it partly is whether she knows or not. Despite how much Shaq denies not hanging out or knowing Kobe, Kobe did spend time with Shaq several times over the years, which can be easily confirmed with anyone that lives in the LA area (including me). I wouldn't be surprised if Kobe heard then that Shaunie knew about Shaq's infidelities. 

And like Nikihotgirl just mentioned in this thread, given the source of these comments and who is reporting them, they are *highly* questionable. I wouldn't be surprised if Kobe never said any of this.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing too, i read the transcrpit and i saw Shaq's name nowhere, but the police said it was in thier notes and they even went to Shaq or something...

bah...enough of this crap, when does the season start?


----------



## Nikihotgirl (Apr 13, 2003)

could the fl. women be bebunked?

just speculation, not facts but something to think about.



"After initially calling prosecutors to tell her story, she declined to meet with prosecution investigator Ray Birch when he arrived in Orlando, according to relatives of the woman and sources involved in the investigation.
But prosecutors viewed her account of the night at O'Neal's house as too important to drop, so they dispatched Birch to Los Angeles in an attempt to interview the center."

So, let's piece the events together. A msyterious woman contacts Hurlbert and claims she was groped by Kobe. When she's asked to give an interview, she flakes. Does this stop Birch? No. He calls Shaq to get Shaq to dish on Kobe. Shaq says no. Birch tells Shaq that Kobe outed him in his statement. Shaq doesn't bite. The woman is never called and there is zero evidecne it ever happened.

Magically, the Shaq reference only appears in Winters' notes and is NOT on tape.

According to the article, it happened BEFORE Kobe said he treats women with respect.

"Bryant stated that Shaq would pay his women not to say anything. He stated Shaq has paid up to a million dollars already for situations like this. He stated he, Bryant, treats a woman with respect, therefore they shouldn't say anything"

Here is that exchange.

Bryant: All right, all right, can I ask you a question though?
Detective Winters: I’ll let you ask some questions.
Bryant: I do not want it to get to the media.
Detective Winters: We don’t either.
Detective Loya: That’s why we’re here at this time of night.
Bryant: So how could that happen?
Detective Winters: And we’re doing everything we can to try to avoid this going out publicly. We’re working on that okay. I, I don’t know the answer to that right now okay, I can’t promise you anything. I wish I could but I can’t. Unfortunately it doesn’t work that way in our line of work, okay?
Detective Loya: Hey Kobe, have you ever had any of these allegations made against you before?
Bryant: No. Are you kidding me?
Detective Loya: No?
Bryant: Never, I like, I treat everybody with the utmost respect, absolutely nothing.
Detective Winters: Huh, actually we’ll be done here in a little while (talking to someone outside the room so ...
Detective Loya: Just hang tight to that other guy.
Bryant: (Inaudible).
Detective Winters: I mean is it possible that at some point she could have told you no and you didn’t quite hear her?
Bryant: No, absolutely not, absolutely not.


Winters claims the tape was turned off around this time, so it wasb't caught on tape.

"Det. Doug Winters wrote that the reference to O'Neal came after his partner, Det. Dan Loya, had turned off the recorder."

Where? Where is the missing conversation? When was this part of his report written. Was this also written after the DNA tests came back that proved Faber was lying? And why was the Times only given part of the report?

"The incident report, a portion of which was reviewed by the Los Angeles Times, is part of the sealed file in the criminal case that was brought against Bryant last year and dropped this month."


IMO, Winters made this up as a ploy to get Shaq to talk about the Florida woman, and Shaq did not bite. And if this was ruled inadmissible and does not appear on any transcript or tape, then what does that say about the veracity of this whole claim by Detective Donut?


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I am simply astonished how this whole ordeal was handled by that police department. Simply astonished.


----------

